# Guy Grilling Question



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Like most true men, I grill with charcoal. Nothing like that true charcoal taste (along with some wood chips tossed in).

I use Kingsford Competition briquettes for quicker meals (burgers, fish, hot dogs) and a harder briquette from Trader Joe's for indirect cooking or thicker pieces of meat or if I'm going to grill for over 45 minutes.

I've been thinking of experimenting with natural woods and wanted to know if anyone has done this and what they might recommend. 

Thanks

Your local carnivore.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I only cook with wood when I am camping. Seems like it would be a lot more difficult to control temp since you would be cooking with fire instead of coals. I'd be interested to hear how it works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

If I'm open pit grilling I use whatever trash wood I can find at my campsite. I don't go for specific flavor then but it turns out well nevertheless. Besides its illegal where I live to bring outside wood into parks burnt or not due to invasive pests.

My dad used to make his own charcoal with Kiawe wood which is a distant relative of mesquite. He would burn the wood and break it apart until it was fully charred. Then pull it out a piece at a time and smother it. He would then set it aside to gril with later. This was done back when you could build fires in your yard to burn trash. He stopped shortly after trash burning became illegal.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Found this site...

Videos


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Bananapeel said:


> I only cook with wood when I am camping. Seems like it would be a lot more difficult to control temp since you would be cooking with fire instead of coals. I'd be interested to hear how it works out for you. Good luck!


What you do to control the temperature is to burn the wood down to coals. Arrange the coals like you would in a grill for direct or indirect heat and according place your food. It's really the same but you make your coals first which takes extra long.

And if you are into Dutch oven cooking you use the coals for the oven by piling them up and sitting the oven on them and putting more on top of the oven. This way you can make chili or bake a cake while camping.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Like Hank Hill, I grill with propane and propane accessories. I do like to smoke my meats in a smoker however. Of the woods I've tried so far, I'd say mesquite is by FAR my favorite.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

meson said:


> What you do to control the temperature is to burn the wood down to coals. Arrange the coals like you would in a grill for direct or indirect heat and according place your food. It's really the same but you make your coals first which takes extra long.
> 
> And if you are into Dutch oven cooking you use the coals for the oven by piling them up and sitting the oven on them and putting more on top of the oven. This way you can make chili or bake a cake while camping.


Yeah, I have done a bit of that before.

I don;t mean to brag, but I can cook ANYTHING to perfection with charcoal but wanted to take it up to the next level and cook with raw wood chunks.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Like Hank Hill, I grill with propane and propane accessories. I do like to smoke my meats in a smoker however. Of the woods I've tried so far, I'd say mesquite is by FAR my favorite.


The nice thing about where I live, at least as far as grilling, is that I'm constantly battling mesquite in the front pasture. Most of it winds up being firewood/grilling fuel.

I generally like a mixture of oak and mesquite. Once it burns down to coals, it's not much different technique-wise than grilling with charcoal.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Like Hank Hill, I grill with propane and propane accessories. I do like to smoke my meats in a smoker however. Of the woods I've tried so far, I'd say mesquite is by FAR my favorite.


Some of the best steak I've had has been cooked on propane. My grandfather was a rancher and even after he retired he would still by his own steer and have it butchered and aged according to his instructions at a local meat locker. He would inspect it occasionally and when the mold had the right color and thickness he would have the side butchered and packaged. 

He did exactly what you do fozzy he used a smoker or straight out propane but had rocks under the gas to catch fire from the fat and he would sometimes put wood chips in.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Propane guy here. 

The best are cedar planks!!

Applewood chips are good but they get $$$.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

pragmaster said:


> Propane guy here.
> 
> The best are cedar planks!!
> 
> Applewood chips are good but they get $$$.


Are the planks dried or seasoned? Cedar is too sappy for me and explodes in a fire.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Oak, Maple, apple, cherry or any fruit or nut woods (basically dense woods)

I saw a piece once where a cook threw a thick ribeye ON embered hickory.

Presuming everyone knows this but I'll throw it out there anyway ... never use pine, unless you like the taste of turpentine.

Direct heat, great for searing big pieces of meat. Still going to want to finish the cut over indirect.

Don't forget to rest your meat after grilling!


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

meson said:


> Are the planks dried or seasoned? Cedar is too sappy for me and explodes in a fire.


No idea. You can just go buy the planks and I believe they are dried, unseasoned. They just add that woody-taste. 

Fresh pine leaves is also nice too, especially with grilled salmon.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I have apple wood in abundance in my area, which is great for smoking. Meats come out looking like they have been shellacked. They are beautiful.

But ... our local hardware carries chunks of hickory, mesquite, and wine barrel.

I'd say fill a chimney up with those and reduce them to coals, pour them into your grill and have at it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Like Hank Hill, I grill with propane and propane accessories. I do like to smoke my meats in a smoker however. Of the woods I've tried so far, I'd say mesquite is by FAR my favorite.


* When we all get to heaven, we'll find that Ol' St.Peter will be using Texas hardwood mesquite on the heavenly cuisine ~ the preferred choice of culinary champions!

In fact, we've literally got hundreds of acres of the stuff out here on the Ranch!*


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

I use lump charcoal and add chunks (not chips) of wood for flavor. I've never done this, but the package has instructions for a wood-only cook. Burn for 20 minutes (once fully ignited) with the lid off and vents open. Then cook with the lid on and vents closed. The last time I closed the top vent the charcoals went cold mid-cook and I had to finish stove top, so I'd probably leave the top vent open.


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

I normally get this chance when interviewing a new candidate for a position. When I sense that he put a sloppy resume or incoherent story, boy, do I grill the guy. Chick/Female candidates I don't grill, for fear of making her cry. Then I will have a new stamp on my forehead in office if that happens.

Wait, the question is guy grilling question, right?

Edited: Ah, that grilling, not this one.


----------



## Template (Aug 2, 2011)

Lump charcoal with hardwood chunks on top here. The lump charcoal really burns differently than briquette charcoal. It burns down more quickly, but it is easy to start additional pieces by dropping them right on the hot coals. It also imparts a different taste than briquette charcoal, smokier and less acrid. I use mostly indirect heat for everything, maintaining the temp at 275 to 325 degrees F. Prefer my Weber kettle and lump charcoal for everything from fish to veggies to a pork shoulder to a turkey.

For me, as a fuel, wood is more difficult to control until it burns down to coals. Usually use wood when camping. If going for a dish that can be cooked in a dutch oven, I stir up the coals from the previous night, add some wood to the middle of the fire, prepare the food for the pot and stick the pot on a nice pile of coals. I use the new wood for additional heat as the old coals die down. Just keep raking the new coals out around the pot. If we are grilling for the evening, I use a campfire grill that can be turned around off the fire. I use any hardwood I can find, but keeping a steady heat is tricky. Can't control the wind which can really influence the burn rate, so I can swivel the grill off the fire until it cools down. I can also raise or lower the grill to help control the heat some. Just requires more attention than I care to give.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> * When we all get to heaven, we'll find that Ol' St.Peter will be using Texas hardwood mesquite on the heavenly cuisine ~ the preferred choice of culinary champions!
> 
> In fact, we've literally got hundreds of acres of the stuff out here on the Ranch!*


I am with you. If you are going to the trouble of charcoal, use mesquite and not that chemical laced Kingsford junk. 

Myself, Im usually short on time, so I go with gas most of the time.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ScrambledEggs said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> > * When we all get to heaven, we'll find that Ol' St.Peter will be using Texas hardwood mesquite on the heavenly cuisine ~ the preferred choice of culinary champions!
> ...


* Kingsford Mesquite is fine, provided that I'm grilling burgers or sausage.

But if I'm doing good steaks or going to barbecue, then I like to intersperse several large natural mesquite chunks that have been thoroughly soaked in water overnight, right in there with just regular charcoal briquettes. Those chunks effectively burn fairly slow, releasing a luxuriously flavorful smoke that simply permeates a wonderful steak, brisket, or ribs.

And a tip about ribs: drop those things into a big pot of boiling salted water to soften them up for several minutes, then remove them, allowing them to mildly cool, then putting a good mesquite or Cajun rub on them before introducing them to the smoky barbecue spits!

With hot links or sausage, introduce them to the grill last as it doesn't take very long to effectively cook and smoke those babies!

Turn the meat periodically, and use a good quality, mildly sweet and peppery, rich barbecue sauce like Head Country, Paula Deen's, or Sweet Baby Ray's!

If done right, it will absolutely bring tears of joy to your eyes. Adorn your barbecue serving line with a lightly toasted buttery garlic bread, mustard potato salad, mildly sweet cole slaw, dill pickle chips, sliced sweet red or Vidalia onions, and some pickled and candied jalapeños, and you've got a feast that Ol' St. Peter himself would be proud to say grace over!

And in my finest Texas admonition,  Bon Appetite, Y'all!*


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

OP, did you try it?

I used just hardwood a few days ago for the first time. Cowboy brand hickory chunks (not chips!) have instructions on the package. It didn't go so well with frozen chicken breast, which I guess is a crappy way to cook anyway. By the time the middle was salmonella-proofed, the outside was horrifyingly scorched. I wasn't using wood with any aspirations of awesomeness, there was a run on charcoal at my warehouse club.

Tonight I cooked ribeye steak rare. Absolutely delicious and beautiful grill marks.

It is impossible to clean the lid of the grill, though.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Did you cook the chicken indirect? It doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Trojan John (Sep 30, 2011)

If you're not using the wood for indirect smoking, then you really shouldn't bother. It's a bit of a waste and nigh on impossible to control the temperature if you're not constantly paying attention for flare ups and using anything larger than chips.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> Like most true men, I grill with charcoal.


And like most men who don't like the taste of petroleum products in my food, I use a gas grill.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MachoMcCoy said:


> And like most men who don't like the taste of petroleum products in my food, I use a gas grill.


Taste the meat, not the heat, ahh tell you what.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I use this:










and cook with this:











Absolutely will not go back to any other grill or coals. The grill is fantastic at holding the temp you desire. Can grill meats(ribs) for hours at a consistent temp. Very efficient with use of the coals. You don't need much to get the job done.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

MachoMcCoy said:


> And like most men who don't like the taste of petroleum products in my food, I use a gas grill.


Charcoal doesn't contain petroleum products if you avoid lighter fluid and charcoal with lighter fluid. 

Gas (propane included) is a petroleum product.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I use propane here in TX. I used to have a NG hookup in AZ. NG works well but you have to use a different burner tube in your grille that has the larger flame holes. 

For smoky taste I will take some heavy aluminum foil and spread it out . I'll lay some water soaked mesquite chips on top of it then fold it up into an envelope. Then I will take a fork and punch a bunch of holes in one side. Take that packet and place it right on top of a burner with the holes facing upwards. When you light the grille the wet mesquite chips will smolder and let off smoke through the holes.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

meson said:


> Charcoal doesn't contain petroleum products if you avoid lighter fluid and charcoal with lighter fluid.
> 
> Gas (propane included) is a petroleum product.


Yep. I find using a natural starter works just find. I think mine are called tumble weed coal starters. Something like that. I never looked back at Match Light or other starter fluids/coals. I can honestly say I love grilling now.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That grill looks like something they would have dropped on White Sands in the 50's.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> That grill looks like something they would have dropped on White Sands in the 50's.


LOL. Or one that 1960's Batman keeps in the batcave.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Yeswecan said:


> Yep. I find using a natural starter works just find. I think mine are called tumble weed coal starters. Something like that. I never looked back at Match Light or other starter fluids/coals. I can honestly say I love grilling now.


With coals I use a chimney with some newspaper. The newspaper smoke is noxious but dissipates long before any food come near. With a fire pit I use whatever tender is available and sometimes homemade candle starters with wood chips. 

Last fall I was at a campground in West Virginia that required the use of wood they sold due to invasive pests. the problem was those logs were still somewhat green and with a high wind and wet conditions several people were unable to light them even with lighter fluid. I was able to get it going just with tender picked up from the campground plus kindling found as well. I don't think many people know how to light a fire without accelerants anymore. Anyway they were impressed by what you could do naturally.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Nothing beats a kettle of beans over a pile of smoldering cow patties.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Nothing beats a kettle of beans over a pile of smoldering cow patties.


Did you really just make me post this link? :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6dm9rN6oTs


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> That grill looks like something they would have dropped on White Sands in the 50's.


I affectionately call it R2D2. 

It is actually a spin off of the Egg:

http://www.biggreenegg.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/products-xl-with-mates.jpg


However, the Egg is around $800 and the Akorn I have is gotten at $299.00. The Akorn works great. I will never get another grill other than a Akron when it wears out.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I think what keeps a lot of folks not wanting to use wood or coals is the notion that they can't control the heat, this simply is not true. And, likely why most folks prefer coals over wood because it is easier to get uniformity of heat. So, temp control and heat uniformity are the two biggest issues in this type of grilling.

As amateur chef, I would say with wood, two things will help control these issues, wood density and wood moisture. 

The nature of having too much moisture creates pockets of air and you less uniformity. Also think about that campfire going that suddenly pops, like popcorn. What makes that kernel pop is the build up of heat, a dry hard shell surrounded by moisture. It's builds up heat and suddenly releases a burst of energy, varying hear build up because of varying degrees of moisture between outside and inside. This is great for popping corn, not great if you want to maintain consistent heat over a uniform surface. So, if you want to use natural would, dry it out. Unfortunately this can take a while for some woods. 

Hard woods take longer to burn to that level of a constant burning amber. However once there it will last far longer and better for foods that simply take longer, slow grill (see below, ribs). Softer woods probably work best for steaks, fish, loose meats, like burgers, caramelize wet sauces (see below). It also tends to release more aroma than the harder woods. 

Finally, know your woods. Some woods when burned can actually put off not just foul aroma but toxins. I don't know the woods in everyone area but here there are some you just would not use. 

Epilogue: don't be put off by the notion that some foods, ribs, need assistance prior to grilling. As in boil them gently, not to doneness, but to add moisture to the meat if it does not have a lot of fat marbling. Then put a marinating dry rub (patting dry the exterior first) overnight. Slow cook on marinate, then apply a wet BBQ sauce, build up the heat and do a quick caramelization.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone want to come over for ribs?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I like the hardwood coal best. Yes, it take longer to get it going but the heat is uniform and consistent. Easy to control the temp with the grill I use. Love cooking with hardwood coal.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> I like the hardwood coal best. Yes, it take longer to get it going but the heat is uniform and consistent. Easy to control the temp with the grill I use. Love cooking with hardwood coal.



I use a combination... Use the hardwoods to cook, add softwoods to caramelize the wet sauce and aroma. Grilling to me is paying attention to what is happening which is why so many prefer gas grills. Throw the meat on, have a beer and shot the breeze with friends and take off your tasteless dry meat.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> I use a combination... Use the hardwoods to cook, add softwoods to caramelize the wet sauce and aroma. Grilling to me is paying attention to what is happening which is why so many prefer gas grills. Throw the meat on, have a beer and shot the breeze with friends and take off your tasteless dry meat.


I used a gas grill for a while. You are correct. Tasteless, dry meat. Plus the flimsy burners rust out in one season. Just not a fan and never will be. 

What I like about my Akorn is once the vents are set it will keep the desired temp for hours. Ribs are great on it for the low heat long time cooking. The Akorn is double walled and insulated. Warm to the touch on the outside. It does act like a oven for some cooking. Suitable for making a pizza if one desires.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Yeswecan said:


> I used a gas grill for a while. You are correct. Tasteless, dry meat. Plus the flimsy burners rust out in one season. Just not a fan and never will be.
> 
> What I like about my Akorn is once the vents are set it will keep the desired temp for hours. Ribs are great on it for the low heat long time cooking. The Akorn is double walled and insulated. Warm to the touch on the outside. It does act like a oven for some cooking. Suitable for making a pizza if one desires.


I prefer charcoal and wood but its possible to grill good tasting things with gas. One technique is to have stone briquettes in the bottom for grease to drip on and create searing flares. Also one can put water soaked wood chips in for flavor just the same as with other methods. You just need to know the techniques.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I grew up with earthen oven cooking... There is nothing like it.

http://youtu.be/WTcjm3gyMB0


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> I grew up with earthen oven cooking... There is nothing like it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/WTcjm3gyMB0



That is neat! A lot of work!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> That is neat! A lot of work!



It is a lot of work but that is also the cultural aspect of it... You understand the closeness of what is required and everyone pitching in. Grated, 99.9% of the food we eat in our house is made by modern appliances, but sometime I feel like the sense of ohana and community is lost in this one person job of creating a meal. Food binds us together.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

meson said:


> I prefer charcoal and wood but its possible to grill good tasting things with gas. One technique is to have stone briquettes in the bottom for grease to drip on and create searing flares. Also one can put water soaked wood chips in for flavor just the same as with other methods. You just need to know the techniques.


I tried the techniques(drippings on the volcanic rock and wet chips) but at the end of the day hardwood was best for me. I grew up with charcoal and the infamous can of lighter fluid to start the coals. In part I enjoy the old school way and the flavor of charcoal. 

What I do like about gas is turn the knob and light. Done!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> It is a lot of work but that is also the cultural aspect of it... You understand the closeness of what is required and everyone pitching in. Grated, 99.9% of the food we eat in our house is made by modern appliances, but sometime I feel like the sense of ohana and community is lost in this one person job of creating a meal. Food binds us together.


Yes, it certainly does. Group preparation and all around the table enjoying what has been created.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

VermisciousKnid said:


> LOL. Or one that 1960's Batman keeps in the batcave.


Batman needs to come out of his cave. This type of grill has become very popular. Big Green Egg...costly and selling! Welcome Batman to the 21st century. :grin2:


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> I grew up with earthen oven cooking... There is nothing like it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/WTcjm3gyMB0


Nice video! I've never done an imu myself but I've helped with a couple others doing whole pigs. Talk about team effort taking the pig off is really hard but fun. Kalua pig is the absolute best! Beats hands down any Texas, Chicago or North Carolina BBQ I've had. 

And that's a great example of how to build a fire.


----------

